# Thoughts on the .460?



## LAK Supply (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey all,

I'm considering a purchase....... Been eyeballing a wheelgun set up for .460 S&W. I don't want something long.... thinking maybe 4". 

I have a 10mm I carry in the woods right now that will punch a 200-230 gr. hardcast through just about anything. I'm thinking about relocating to Wyoming, and there's a few critters up there that are larger than what we have in CA. If I'm going bigger than the 10, I'm going a lot bigger. I also like that I can shoot .454 and .45 LC through it as well. 

Any recommendations on guns? Anyone own one and care to comment on how it shoots? Like the round? No likey?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've hunted with a 44 Mag for at least 30 years, I've taken Elk, Deer, Antelope, Javalina, Mountain Lion, Black Bear, Coyotes, Rabbits and Squirrles with it. It's a good hunting round as long as you stay within it's limits.

A year ago I had a chance to spend time shooting with a couple of guys from S&W and Ruger. I got to shoot the Ruger 454 Alaskan and their 480, I also got the shoot the 460 S&W and the 500 S&W. I got to shoot at least 50 rounds per gun.

When you shoot the 45 Colt in the 460 you barely notice the recoil and the 454 is about the same. When I can afford it the S&W 460 is my next gun. It was accurate, confortable to shoot and head and shoulders over the rest of the rounds I got to shoot. It's a great gun.


----------

